# Vizsla Pedigree seach engine



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://vizslapedigrees.com/search.php

Interesting research tool. If your Vizsla is listed with AKC it should be in the database and can be found by entering the registration number.

Bailey will sire to a new litter of red bird dogs this spring and got me looking at the pedigree charts again. 

Enjoy your weekend. Now got to get out walking the hills.

RBD
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

I didn't expect to see Canadian dogs, but Mischa's Sire/Dam are both up there. 
I like seeing all of their titles, and the names of their dogs are always funny to read.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

I had so much fun looking up Oso's lineage. I still haven't finished, but a lot of the owners have pictures and descriptions of his forefathers.

Here are some of the earlier pictures I found from Oso's heritage. 

http://vizsla-love.blogspot.com/2011/12/lineage-through-great-great-grandmother.html

I've only done Oso's dad's dad's side (his great grandfather's side) all the way through. His dad's mom side looks a lot differently in terms of size/shape. 

This is where I started with his dad.

http://vizsla-love.blogspot.com/2011/12/lets-talk-about-union-jack.html


----------



## jdmser (Jan 3, 2012)

It looks like your Oso and my Copper are very distant cousins. One of Copper's great great great great Grandpas is Rebel Rouser Jackson who is son of Bandieto and one of his great great great great Grandmas is Weedy Creek Cinderella who is grand daughter to Rebel Rouser Duke. This is crazy I can't even trace my own genealogy back that far.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Awww, how fun. I really enjoyed starting his geneology research, though I never finished. I bet we have a lot of overlap in these boards, especially among great grandparents.

I loved being able to find photos of the ancestors.


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

I can't find any of Lincolns.....or any of his 4 generations I got from AKC. 

Wonder what I'm doing wrong or if they just aren't listed. :-\


----------



## jdmser (Jan 3, 2012)

Try searching each of Lincoln's great great grandparents names in quotation mark on Google work from there. That's what I had to do for Copper.


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey thanks.....it worked! ;D

So in looking at Lincolns great greats he is related to your V through Rebel Rouser Bandieto! 

I found that V through "Ch Reilloc's Sage MH" on his 4 generation pedigree.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

So glad it worked! I was just writing a response when I saw yours. How fun!

Here is a pic of the uniting force.  Born in 1973.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Bailey's four generation pedigree. My guess is there are many common ancestors in the world. *Only 60 years ago almost all Vizslas came from a handful of dogs*. In Bailey's five generation there is Bandieto.

Hi cousins.

RBD

Fieldways Mr Murphy 
MNCh 2xNFC FC AFC Fieldway's Jack Daniels ROM HOF 
Rebel Rouser Best Bet 
MBISS DC AFC Triad's Dry Martini CD MH ROM 
BISS DC AFC Riverbend Deacon's Dandy CD VC ROM HOF 
NFC DC AFC Triad's XXIV Karat Oakleaf CD VC 
CH Oakleaf's Whistlin' Dixie CD SH VC ROM HOF 
BISS DC AFC Remek's Red Storm Rising 
DC AFC Paradox Remarqueable Jake 
DC AFC Behi Red Chief JH ROM 
CH Behi Razmataz 
CH Snow Ridge Chief's Spirit Moon JH 
CH Lorac's Limited Edition 
Snow Ridge Sassy 
DC AFC Snow Ridge Nokomis 
*Highlander’s Bailey’s Wildest Dream NAVDHA NAPI * 
Samantha's Black Jack 
RU-NCh FC AFC Shotgun Danny Dude 
Warbonnets Fancy 
DC AFC Berry's Borne To Be Wilde JH 
FC AFC Rebel Rouser Reckless 
CH Berry's Miss Melanie 
Berry's Prissy Of Tara 
Intl Ch Highlander's Take It To Limit JH 
CH Valhi's Stick To Your Guns C HOF 
BISS DC AFC Riverbend Deacon's Dandy CD VC ROM HOF 
CH Oakleaf's Rebel Rouser Image 
Rimfire's Mentobe 
DC Rebel Rouser ET HOF 
CH Keystone's Upwind Indulgence SH 
CH Deacon's Upwind Leap N Lizard JH 


http://vizslapedigrees.com/pedigree_5gen.php?regnumber=SR51369806


----------

